#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-07-24
<sjd_zeus> 有人在吗
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-07-25
<ypwong> JackYu, FJKong is our new member :)
<JackYu> ypwong, FJKong, welcome:)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-07-26
<ypwong> JackYu, hey
<JackYu> ypwong, hey
<ypwong> alpha 2 ok 嗎？
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: UbuntuKylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for UbuntuKylin || 13.10 Alpha 2 发布 - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/releases/saucy/alpha-2/ || UbuntuKylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com
<JackYu> 是的，已经release了。。。
<FJKong_afk> nice
<JackYu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin/1310-alpha-2-ReleaseNote
<JackYu> 但我们这次没有新增功能:)
<ypwong> JackYu, 上次开会时候说你们对 fcitx 的修改已经放在 github，你们的 github 链接是什么? 让 FJKong_afk 熟悉一下
<JackYu> OK 等下maclin发个邮件出来
<ypwong> Thank you
<FJKong> 现在代码是github托管吗？
<maclin> 之前做的输入法向导：https://github.com/lenky0401/fcitx-configtool
<maclin> 当前在做的：https://github.com/lenky0401/fcitx-kimpanel
<FJKong> ok,thanks
<maclin> 输入法这块原来主要是lenky在做，我，robert和wuxiaoyi参加，目前lenky重点在做kim-panel，已经与csslayer沟通过多次
<maclin> 今天jack我们讨论想把原来做的配置向导的工作集成到系统助手里面
<FJKong> 这一块我暂时不是很熟悉，需要一点时间看一看
<lenky> hi~ all~
<TigerLuo> hi
<FJKong> 除了上面两个url之外，还有其他fcitx的项目么？
<maclin> FJKong:有空我们多讨论
<FJKong> 好的 好的
<FJKong> 你在八月的时候也会来北京吗
<lenky> 额 其他fcitx项目是什么意思？
<lenky> 都在这里 https://github.com/fcitx
<lenky> 我有做的只有那两个
<FJKong> 这个是upstream的
<FJKong> 哦明白来
<lenky> 对
<maclin> 我们这边输入法的具体研发就是集中在这两个项目
<FJKong> 好的 好的
<lenky> 去北京 是什么意思？
<maclin> 另外robert前期对词库和输入法皮肤等相关问题进行过调研
<FJKong> 昨天开会不是说在北京要有一个新的office么？
<maclin> 八月份的具体安排现在还没定，如果需要可能是输入法相关的同事先过去
<maclin> 这段时间的重点就是把配置功能集成到系统助手里面，目前lenky正在调研测试实现的难度，后面我先梳理一个大概的需求大家再一起讨论一次，如果需要刚好八月份过去一起集中攻关:)
<maclin> ypwong：关于输入法配置向导和配置功能集成到系统助手，也是按照你昨天例会提出来的想法，不知道有没有具体的建议？
<ypwong> maclin, 我没具体建议呢，只是问问可行不可行
<FJKong> maclin: 系统助手的项目在什么地方？
<ypwong> 理论上送到上游最直接了，省事
<ypwong> FJKong, https://launchpad.net/youker-assistant
<maclin> 但是上游确实时间太长，不能保证时间，之前也是考虑代码维护的问题一直没动手
<FJKong> got
<ypwong> maclin, 送过了没？
<maclin> 上次跟csslayer沟通，他们也有计划想基于QML把fcitx的很多功能重写，刚好我们这次就尝试基于QML来做，这样有可能很多工作可以贡献给上游
<maclin> 而且这样也好与系统助手对接
<FJKong> 是不是我们现在项目都是在这里https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/
<ypwong> maclin, 重写 UI 应该要花不少时间。但和向导是没关系吧？
<ypwong> FJKong, yes
<maclin> ypwong: 配置向导的工作跟csslayer沟通过(可以看googlegroups上的fcitx-dev)，和他的预想有写偏差，要完全实现他说的问题估计需要时间
<ypwong> maclin, 能发个链接我看看什么情况？
<maclin> 我们初步考虑先集成简单的界面配置，保证beta1的时候能有体现，后面再逐步完善
<ypwong> "简单的界面配置" 是指？
<maclin> https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/fcitx-dev
<maclin> 这个是关于配置向导的讨论
<maclin> "简单的界面配置"我现在也正在梳理，初步想法是在系统助手界面上先提供简单的配置按钮，可以对默认输入法、皮肤、快捷键、显示字体等进行配置，也可以启动向导进行快速配置
<ypwong> maclin, 好的！我看看，然后尽快让 FJKong 能帮忙 :)
<maclin> 好，这两天我们多沟通，明确一下思路:)
<FJKong> 我现在需要看得东西听不少 呵呵
<qileilu> 这里有几个人啊？
<qileilu> 从来没有人说话的啊
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-07-28
<Wiky> 我从lp上下载的ubuntukylin-software-center怎么运行有错
<JackYu> maclin, hi?
<Wiky> hi
<maclin> hi
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-07-21
<ypwong> ypwong, hi
<chihchun> hi
<chihchun> someone told me kylin use HanYi font?
 * chihchun downloading kylin image to check
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-07-22
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, 你的团队有时间帮忙翻译一下 ubuntu touch 吗？下个月 ubuntu touch 发布，现在剩下 100 多个条目
<JackYu> 好啊，不过这周可能没时间，下周来得及不？
<ypwong> 可以
<ypwong> JackYu, 好像是 8/1 code freeze
<ypwong> 之前完成都ok
<JackYu> OK, 那就没问题。你发个邮件出来，cc给Robert, SJ
<ypwong> JackYu, thx :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-07-23
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, 下午aengda: 3-3:20, 搜狗输入法；3:20-3:40, UKSC, 3:40-4:00, UKUI
<ypwong> JackYu, good
<ypwong> FJKong, https://bugs.launchpad.net/haidian/+bug/1347433
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1347433 not found
<FJKong> ypwong: no problem
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-07-24
<ln6265431> 14.04 have no voice suddenly.
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-07-27
<ytc> 怎样从14.04升级到14.04.1，用的是麒麟
<JackYu> 按快捷键 Alt+F2并在命令窗口中输入 "update manager“；
<JackYu> 更新管理器会提示您有新的14.04.1 LTS版本可供下载；
<JackYu> 单击更新并安装屏幕提示进行操作即可。
<JackYu> ytc,  你试一下？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-07-20
<ypwong> happyaron, ping
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-07-24
<happyaron> FJKong ypwong jackyu jzheng be aware of the change I've sent via email
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-07-24
<Steven_Chu> hello
<Steven_Chu> is anyone here?
<Steven_Chu> emmm..
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-07-28
<scootergrisen> Can ukui be translated to other languages?
<scootergrisen> Link in topic does not work
<scootergrisen> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/releases/15.04/release/
<scootergrisen> There is no 15.04 on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/releases/
#ubuntukylin-devel 2018-07-24
<tst_> 这个异常出现了好多次，ukui indicators applet 异常退出，  然后下面有三个选项，删除、不重新载入、重新载入。
